# NGD Ibanez JBM100



## JakePeriphery (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi!

Got my signature guitar in the mail today figured I'd snap some pics for you guys. Here's the link to the specs and official Ibanez page: http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/u_...&cat_id=1&series_id=28&data_id=269&color=CL01


----------



## Jarmake (Mar 7, 2014)

Holy shit that is beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Winspear (Mar 7, 2014)

Sex!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 7, 2014)

Hngd jake! Cant wait to get mine in.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 7, 2014)

Full of win.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 7, 2014)

Classy


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 7, 2014)

HNGD! Must be amazing to unpack a production model of your own mass-produced signature.


----------



## rifftrauma (Mar 7, 2014)

So uh.....can I come over and play it?


----------



## crg123 (Mar 7, 2014)

Beautiful! I noticed the website says its coming out this summer. Can't wait. Do they have a projected MRSP on it yet?


----------



## SkullCrusher (Mar 7, 2014)

Yep.

Thats awesome!!!!

Gratz!!!


----------



## larry (Mar 7, 2014)

those pickup routes... soooo tight, uuuuuunnnnhhhhfff.





[neck-through sugi 7 & 8 string versions go!]


----------



## Cloudy (Mar 7, 2014)

God damn ibanez gas noooo


----------



## Stooge1996 (Mar 7, 2014)

I need this in my life..........Like right now


----------



## SammerX (Mar 7, 2014)

Dig this guitar so much.


----------



## Metal-Box (Mar 7, 2014)

Just when I think I have enough Ibanez guitars...


----------



## bouVIP (Mar 7, 2014)

This guitar is aesthetically perfect!


----------



## PBGas (Mar 7, 2014)

A beautiful and well thought out signature model! Many congrats!


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 7, 2014)

Great specs, you've hit this one out of the park jake!! Well done


----------



## Estilo (Mar 8, 2014)

Still wondering why a it's a six instead of a seven. You know, the artist being of Periphery fame and such..


----------



## yuvioh (Mar 8, 2014)

thats a real looker! congrats!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 8, 2014)

Estilo said:


> Still wondering why a it's a six instead of a seven. You know, the artist being of Periphery fame and such..



Because he prefers 6 strings and half the Periphery catalog is played on a 6 string.

He's said this like a million times.


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Mar 8, 2014)

That Gold and Black combination ..... so much win! Congrats !


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Mar 8, 2014)

Man that thing is so badass. Congrats, you deserve it!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 8, 2014)

wait a minute... 6 string only? 

Does jake only ever play 6 strings in periphery or am i missing something?


----------



## source field (Mar 8, 2014)

Bowenception


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 8, 2014)

Yo_Wattup said:


> wait a minute... 6 string only?
> 
> Does jake only ever play 6 strings in periphery or am i missing something?



...



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because he prefers 6 strings and half the Periphery catalog is played on a 6 string.
> 
> He's said this like a million times.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 8, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...



but does he not play a seven in periphery? Why would ibanez not offer a seven string version?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 8, 2014)

Yo_Wattup said:


> but does he not play a seven in periphery? Why would ibanez not offer a seven string version?



He says he needs to "work for it." By the sounds of things, Ibanez only wanted to do one sig, and Jake prefers playing and writing on a sixer.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Mar 8, 2014)

But does it djent?

Oh...

Wait... 

Congrats, Jake!!! I think this is well deserved and recognises how important Periphery is in modern metal.


----------



## Bear R. (Mar 8, 2014)

Damn..that is freakin bad a...!.very nice..man oh man..thats a guitar everyone would love to have..hell, Elvis woulda loved that bad boy...congrats and God Bless man..Barry.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Mar 8, 2014)

Freaking awesome !


----------



## JakePeriphery (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow glad you guys dig it! I'm proud to be apart of the design and working with Ibanez is amazingly easy.

As for the seven string, I think it's funny that you some of you guys assume we're all seven strings even though 50%-60% of the Periphery material is played on six string guitars, maybe a seven string will come in the future - keep asking Ibanez - when you guys did that before I got my current signature model it made quite an impact and for that I'm grateful.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 9, 2014)

Spectacular axe ! It would go quite nicely with my vintage black eclipse...

Does anyone know what the price range on this is ?


----------



## eddygdk (Mar 9, 2014)

Man Ibanez it killing it in with the 2014 line of guitars. congrats man


----------



## teamSKDM (Mar 9, 2014)

does this have stainless steel frets, or are those just REALLY polished nickel frets?

someone seriously just neg repped me for asking this question. FYI the site said the fret size not material, theres nothing wrong with asking a question that i didnt feel i had an answer too. grow up a bit.


----------



## groverj3 (Mar 10, 2014)

This is awesome!


----------



## Pat_tct (Mar 10, 2014)

a price tag would be interesting.
It looks amazing.


----------



## Muramasa (Mar 10, 2014)

110% Sex!


----------



## Stompmeister (Mar 10, 2014)

Dear mother ....ing lord jesus christ almighty.

Shit son.





















Damn.


----------



## got_tone (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks really nice and well made.
Esp. the woodn binding looks classy!


----------



## Churchie777 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you! for finally using Gold hardware on a blackish guitar and managing to not make it look tacky as hell, the contrast works so good on this


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 10, 2014)

Man I love this guitar. 

Someone requested it earlier - they're 2499.99 street from the quotes I received.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 10, 2014)

A classy fiddle for sure! I am wondering, though- why the change to glossy black on the trem?


----------



## Paincakes (Mar 10, 2014)

Beautiful.

Jake, are you going to keep it 100% "stock", or do you have some mods in mind?


----------



## imnotnollynollynolly (Mar 10, 2014)

Congrats, I dig it a lot! It's on the list of models I want to check out. Out of curiosity, how did the Titan name come about?


----------



## JakePeriphery (Mar 11, 2014)

teamSKDM said:


> does this have stainless steel frets, or are those just REALLY polished nickel frets?
> 
> someone seriously just neg repped me for asking this question. FYI the site said the fret size not material, theres nothing wrong with asking a question that i didnt feel i had an answer too. grow up a bit.



It's the standard prestige fret wire.



Pikka Bird said:


> A classy fiddle for sure! I am wondering, though- why the change to glossy black on the trem?



It's the only black trem they offer.



Paincakes said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Jake, are you going to keep it 100% "stock", or do you have some mods in mind?



Nah, this is pretty much my "perfect" guitar, I do however want to make some color variations on this same layout when I submit some new LACS's to be built.



imnotnollynollynolly said:


> Congrats, I dig it a lot! It's on the list of models I want to check out. Out of curiosity, how did the Titan name come about?



I think this moon is really fascinating: Titan (moon) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - it's a tribute to that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 11, 2014)

...the moon inlay makes sense now.


----------



## Zalbu (Mar 11, 2014)

Yo_Wattup said:


> but does he not play a seven in periphery? Why would ibanez not offer a seven string version?


 _He has a signature seven and he plays sevens in Periphery. A production model 7 might come in the future, if Ibanez wants to release one._

...I should really start reading through the threads before answering questions.


----------

